# Weekly Specials and Coupons!



## TruePeptides (Dec 3, 2009)

*Hey Guys,
Glad to be here we have some great specials for you and some really great products! We have an excellent track record and provide the most top notch service at the best prices!

COUPON CODE: (IRONMAG10)  10% OFF*


*TruePeptides.com - LIMITED Weekly Specials/Combos*

*LONG R3 IGF-1 BUY ONE GET ONE FREE* *$200.00
* 
*AICAR 200MG (2vials) / GW1516 5mg/ml - 30ml COMBO* *$390.00*

*GW1516 5mg/ml NOW IN STOCK! - 30ml* *$145.00*

*AICAR aka Acadesine 100mg* *$145.00*
*
Tamoxifen/Clomiphene Citrate Combo* *$93.00*
*
CJC-1295 W/DAC 2MG BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!* *$80.00*

*GHRP-6 5MG BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!* *$40.00*

*Clenbuterol 60ml Buy One Get One FREE!* *$80.00*

*Clenbuterol 60ML/T3 60ML Combo Deal $85.00*


----------



## llllern (Dec 4, 2009)

For lightning fast shipping and Quality products Truepepties is the way to go!!


----------



## llllern (Dec 8, 2009)

bump for the specials guys


----------



## llllern (Dec 15, 2009)

*Christmas Sale! Ends December 22nd*

ENDS DECEMBER 22ND

TruePeptides.com - CHRISTMAS SALE!

Clomiphene Citrate 60ml $46.00

Albuterol $40.00

Long R3 IGF-2 1MG $130.00

Melanotan II $25.00

HGH Frag 176-191 $30.00

LONG R3 IGF-1 $89.99

AICAR 200MG / GW1516 5mg/ml - 30ml COMBO $370.00

GW1516 5mg/ml - 30ml $130.00

AICAR aka Acadesine 100mg

AICAR ribonucleotide or AICAR $125.00

CJC-1295 W/DAC 2MG $35.00

GHRP-6 5MG $16.00

Clenbuterol $35.00

T3 60ML $40.00

take 10% off with ern10off


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't been here in awhile, is blatant advertising a common occurrence on the forums now?


----------



## llllern (Dec 16, 2009)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> I haven't been here in awhile, is blatant advertising a common occurrence on the forums now?



there are other sites that offer the same service on this board as well and sponsor the board so I would say yes as their are no laws being broken


----------

